# The former American Adventure Leisure Park at Shipley in Derbys



## pinkcamera (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi, I found this site when searching for a map of the park when it was open. Thanks to nic_jon here for that! We were sad to see that the site is just awaiting planning permission for over 300 dwellings,a business centre,hotel and more. We went for a trip down memory lane but there were few clues left to orientate ourselves. It must now be a haven for wildlife, the lake is beyond wonderful and the trees and shrubs - many planted for the leisure park have grown into fabulous mature specimens.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 30, 2015)

Like that. Nature claiming back what was once it's own.


----------



## pinkcamera (Sep 30, 2015)

True, but such a shame so much will be destroyed with the planned development


----------



## Freemo (Oct 1, 2015)

Is the pier still standing? I visited about 4 years ago and it was one of the only landmarks still standing.


----------



## smiler (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice way to spend a few hours, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 1, 2015)

Bet the new houses wont be cheap!!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pinkcamera (Oct 2, 2015)

hi there are the three concrete bases left , that's all


----------



## pinkcamera (Oct 2, 2015)

True , be wonderful living right near to the lake


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 2, 2015)

Looks a nice mooch, thanks for sharing


----------



## ironsky (Oct 30, 2015)

One of my family worked on this site during the parks construction after the work was completed we were given free tickets. Don't really remember much been only young at the time. A lot of theme parks have gone now , thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## Potter (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks lovely


----------

